# Most popular amateur MTB race in Croatia reports



## akan (Mar 17, 2011)

Prepare for the next one in June 2013:


----------



## akan (Mar 17, 2011)

The date has been determined! It is Saturday June 22nd. Information and registrations at the organizer's site TZ Senj and [email protected] .

Results of the latest 4 races at : Wix.com MTBZavizanresults created by malojcic based on LONG left sm | Wix.com

Search Youtube for the keywords " uspon na zavižan " .
Nearby airports Zadar, Rijeka, Pula, Zagreb, Ljubljana, Split and Trieste .


----------

